# Save bsd magazine



## Kruzer (Jul 1, 2009)

You all may remember the unfortunate demise of TUX Magazine due to a non-interest in business advertising.  Well... it isn't everyday that we BSD users have our own magazine - and a fine one at that.

If you haven't picked up a copy of BSD Magazine from your local retailer - why not?  It is a certain way of showing support not only for BSD but for the global business community choosing to stand behind our choice.

BSD Magazine is in dire straits.  Like TUX, BSD Magazine is not making the sales figures it needs to survive.

The Editor has contacted me imploring me to get this message out - in an attempt at making one last stand to save the magazine.  

WE CAN DO IT!!

Please consider purchasing a copy (or two) at your local retailer - available at Borders and Barnes & Noble bookstores nationwide.

For more information about BSD magazine - http://www.bsdmag.org/

Please help to get this message out.  It's not everyday we have a magazine dedicated and devoted just to BSD users.  Let's not allow to happen to BSD magazine what happened to TUX.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2009)

Enjoy your free subscription, I guess ..
http://forum-en.bsdmag.org/index.php/topic,30.0.html


----------



## lme@ (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope the free subscription offer was some time ago.
This time the bsd mag people really seem to need some help (buyers).
It would be a pity if they have to stop the mag as this is the only BSD magazine around...


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 1, 2009)

If you are hesitant about the content and/or quality of the mag, you can get issue number 2 (_*OpenBSD in the Limelight*_) for free in here.

The mag really is a high quality publication, comes in really handy, features quites interesting articles and, personally, I higlhy recommend it (even if I could only buy issue 1 and get issue 2 for free .. I wish I had the money tu buy every printed issue, but I just don't ... it's too expensive for latin americans ).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2009)

Kruzer said:
			
		

> BSD Magazine is not making the sales figures it needs to survive.



I don't want to sound too darwinian, here .. but if it's not a viable proposition in its own right (and why would it be if the Internet is rife with useful and up-to-date information), how would a handful of additional subscribers help? I'm sure there's a tipping point making the magazine self-sustained and profitable, but I can't imagine the BSD community suddenly flocking to an 'old media' magazine when the much larger Linux fan base couldn't save Tux Magazine ..


----------



## estrabd (Jul 1, 2009)

This might be too little too late, but clicking on those google ads for them might generate a little more income.


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 1, 2009)

Different flocks ...
We _do_ tend to put our money where our mouth is ... or at least we try.

Not to mention the fact that "useful and up-to-date-information" is far different than a magazine .. which is made up of the very same useful and up-to-date-information, but presented in a concatenated way, one that makes sense, applied to the case and explained by highly prominent and proficient individuals 

Personally, I'd pick a mag article over any howto on earth any day of the week.

Ultimately, the mag takes the "its scattered all over the place" nature of the "useful and up-to-date-information" available away. So .. it's like going fishing against going to the fish market.

Just my view.

Best Regards
Gonzalo


----------



## vermaden (Jul 1, 2009)

I wrote an article for the latest issue of the *BSD Magazine* (about CPU Scaling), and I would also want to do something to save that magazine, its the only BSD magazine, I think that we should do something to not lose it.

I added info to DA also: http://vermaden.deviantart.com/art/BSD-Magazine-127905316


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 1, 2009)

vermaden, could please try and post your link in the BSD Mag Forum so at least they know that the community is trying to pitch in?

I've already asked a few people to help and they all did they share 

Best Regards
Gonzalo


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a few dozen hourly-updated RSS feeds for on-line magazines, boards, forums, papers, and other publications, ranging from Techdirt, Slashdot, The Register to OS News, SANS, and many, many others (not all IT, thank heavens). Combined, it is a compendium of highly topcial information already vetted by editors and published the same day. I read the amount of information a tri-monthly regular magazine can contain every single day, easily. Different flocks, different strokes, different folks, sure. But I'm afraid that's where the market is moving in the long run. I do wish that magazine all the best, and I can understand the difficulties and emotions involved, but I do think it's a bridge that's been crossed.


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been thinking a lot about that latetly .. I believe you _do_ have a point (by all means) .. I do agree that a bridge has been crossed (by some at least) but I just don't think we are quite there yet ...

See .. you _do_ get around .. but that takes at least 3 things (and one that's out of the question: a PC).. 1) a broadband connection .. 2) knowing how to get around ... knowing where to look for the info and 3) how to put it toghether (or how to do an editors works .. let alone having the time to do so, altough my feeling is that you are so used to it that it comes transparently and doesn't take you a significant amount of time)... you have them all .. but I still think most people is far from that (for many, many, many different reasons) ..

I think "the bridge has been built" .. that "people is crossing it" and that people "has the chance to cross it, should they need or want to" .. but I don't think everyone "has" or "ever will" cross it.

There's always room for options 

As usual, far from the truth .. but my view nevertheless


----------



## tingo (Jul 1, 2009)

Kruzer said:
			
		

> If you haven't picked up a copy of BSD Magazine from your local retailer - why not?


Because I live in a country called Norway, and nobody sells that magazine (or any other BSD magazines) here. So for info on paper - Linux it is.


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, no sweat!

You can still buy it through the BSD Mag or freebsdmall site and get it delivered to your door, or sing up to the .pdf version and get it sent to your e-mail address 

Hope that solves your problem


----------



## tingo (Jul 1, 2009)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> Hey, no sweat!
> 
> You can still buy it through the BSD Mag or freebsdmall site and get it delivered to your door


Subscription ordered. PDF's are nice and easy, but sometimes you just want to feel paper between your hands.


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 1, 2009)

Agreed. Nothing can beat having the mag on paper, specially in "those special ocassion" in which a mag is your only allied :e

Yet still, in times of need .. :\

I signed for a .pdf subscription myself a few hours ago 

Thanks for helping tingo


----------



## vivek (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm afraid it will also die just like Tux mag. This and last year many magazine (such as PC world) stopped print version and offering a lost cost or a free ad supported version of their website. If they want to keep going on they've to make a switch. Adopt or die...


----------



## rbelk (Jul 2, 2009)

OK Guys, After reading Contributing to FreeBSD in February I felt kind of sad. I have used FreeBSD since 1993 and I have not given back that much to the BSD community. I have changed that, and I also will do more in the future. It's easy to just sit back and take advantage of an Open Source project or Community, a lot of people do it. I use to be one!

Today I have read this post and a few others that BSDmag is in serious trouble. Some of the posts are kinda disturbing from the community, There is not enough interest in the BSD user land to support a magazine. That, to me, is sitting back and taking advantage of the BSD Open Source projects and Community.

BSDmag is for the NetBSD, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, DragonBSD, PC-BSD, m0n0wall, PFSense, FreeNAS, AskoziaPBX, and any other BSD user/developer base. It's kinda sad. Promote BSD, give to the FreeBSD foundation or one of the Bounty web sites, just do something. I'm not labeling FreeBSD since I'm on this list, the same goes to all BSD Open Source Projects.

Sorry for the rant, but give a little guys & gals. It doesn't take a lot of effort and the rewards are great!


----------



## vermaden (Jul 2, 2009)

The free OpenBSD Issue seems to be unavailable currently, I got it earlier and uploaded it here, so others may now check what they may miss if *BSD Magazine* will die: OpenBSD in the Limelight.pdf


----------



## vivek (Jul 2, 2009)

I just downloaded and went though the pdf. There is nothing new or something worth reading. I was hoping to see good editorial and tutorials about kernel hacking, TCP/IP tuning, stooping attacks, PF  and so on. All they show us how to install stuff. Anyone can do that... sorry to say but I don't see bright future here...


----------



## vermaden (Jul 2, 2009)

@vivek

Its not the newest issue, its iusse 2008/02 ...


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 2, 2009)

@vivek

Sign up for the mag and ask for the articles you'd like to see in the future on the bsd mag forum. Otherwise, the whole mag will just dissapear and there won't be any articles at all .. and will also, most likely, heavily discourage any future projects as mags or books since investing in "BSD stuff just doesn't pay".


----------



## oliverh (Jul 4, 2009)

>heavily discourage any future projects as mags or books since investing in "BSD stuff just doesn't pay". 

Well people usually buy stuff if they need it. So if I want to support BSD, I usually spend some money to the foundation or buy e.g. some cd set from OpenBSD people. Another example: I do have almost any BSD book available, should I buy some of them again to compensate a lack of users? Btw. in Germany we already have got some "BSD mag", freeX. It's of course not BSD-only, but why do you think they're surviving? http://www.cul.de/freex.html


----------



## NZ3BSD (Jul 5, 2009)

While there are profit/sales deadlines, you will also have failure staring you in the face. This seems to be the case here and was totally the wrong model for a magazine focussed on a limited reader base (we have to face it, we are!). No one has mentioned Ubuntu's Full Circle Magazine - yes I know its not BSD but I think this is how a magazine should be, free for its readers, articles for all types of users (not just admins) etc..

Having said this, I download the free issue of BSD Magazine and can personally say it was good and will be a shame if it vanishes. Either the BSD's should fund it or get together and produce one if BSD Magazine falters.

I will subscribe but not until it gets the green light as I dont want my hard earned dollars to sail into a black hole - good luck BSD Mag...


----------



## vermaden (Jul 5, 2009)

NZ3BSD said:
			
		

> No one has mentioned Ubuntu's Full Circle Magazine



What for?

Nobody also mentioned tons of other magazines NOT related to BSDs ...



> yes I know its not BSD but I think this is how a magazine should be, free for its readers, articles for all types of users (not just admins) etc..



Ubuntu tries to be OS for all types of users, BSDs do not. BSD are focused on servers/admin workstations at most (not counting PC-BSD which aims for desktop), newbie articles would be useless in that magazine.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 5, 2009)

The universe of print on paper is in decline, and besides Hairy Plodder novels, has been for a decade or more.  Maybe it will come back, but I will not be missing much in the meantime.  I will also not be guilted into spending money needlessly just because it has the letters BSD on it.


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 5, 2009)

oliverh said:
			
		

> >heavily discourage any future projects as mags or books since investing in "BSD stuff just doesn't pay".
> 
> Well people usually buy stuff if they need it. So if I want to support BSD, I usually spend some money to the foundation or buy e.g. some cd set from OpenBSD people. Another example: I do have almost any BSD book available, should I buy some of them again to compensate a lack of users? Btw. in Germany we already have got some "BSD mag", freeX. It's of course not BSD-only, but why do you think they're surviving? http://www.cul.de/freex.html



And so do I .. I do buy FreeBSD releases (subscriber), OpenBSD releases and donate money whenever I can and I also have BSD books (although not all of them). Yet still ... if a mag doesn't make it (because we have a limited user base) I have the feeling that the chance to get an updated version of "The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System" or "Absolute OpenBSD" or even a whole new book like, say "The OpenBSD Handbook" are _incredibly_low_.

One of the many consequences of such a thing would be the lack of new material to form and train new developers or to satisfy the needs/interests/curiosity of newcomers ... which in turn will probably result in the lack of a newer user base and then .. well.. I take it you can see the loop in there ...

And _no_ .. you don't hace to buy a thing again .. if you did it once, then, you did your share .. I never meant anybody should be flogging a dead horse.


----------



## NZ3BSD (Jul 6, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> BSD are focused on servers/admin workstations at most (not counting PC-BSD which aims for desktop), newbie articles would be useless in that magazine.



Perhaps there should be a magazine called "BSD Admins Magazine & Bugger The Rest Of You"...

Seriously, whats wrong with articles for end users and newbies too? Do you not want to encourage new BSD admins or users. I'm pretty sure that admins start out as users unless we are now cloning BSD admins 

I'm glad to see the latest (hopefully not last) issue has an article on how to get a Gnome desktop on FreeBSD and how to build a wireless router as well as the admin stuff etc. A bit more diversity might lead to a wider audience hence more subscriptions and not oblivion.


----------



## anomie (Jul 6, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't want to sound too darwinian, here .. but if it's not a viable proposition in its own right (and why would it be if the Internet is rife with useful and up-to-date information), how would a handful of additional subscribers help?



Exactly. Business is business. For whatever reason, this particular (subscription magazine) venture doesn't _appear_ to be viable at the moment. The answer here is to evaluate why that is, and whether it can be overhauled enough to become viable. 

Appealing to forums is perhaps fine as a marketing approach, but it _appears_ that something is fundamentally broken. With all due respect to all parties involved, the business model itself should probably be reevaluated.


----------



## tekkon (Jul 9, 2009)

The editor - Karolina had posted back a comment at pfSense's blog.
http://blog.pfsense.org/?p=474

It looks like BSD Magazine will continue to be published! I hope BSD Magazine will get more support from the BSD community.


----------



## NZ3BSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Well good news indeed as i want that latest issue. Time to buy a sub i guess


----------



## tingo (Jul 17, 2009)

And the first issue of my subscription arrived today. Yay!


----------



## mgladecki (Aug 20, 2009)

*found on the web *

Hey guys,

I'm relatively new to BSD and while having some research about it on the Internet I came across this webpage with a free issue of some BSD magazine. I thought you might wanna check it out. Here's the link:

http://bsdmag.org/prt/view/pdf-articles.html

Take care!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2009)

Been there, done that, mgladecki ... see above.


----------



## varnie (Aug 21, 2009)

are there any happy readers of that magazine from Russia? i'm asking this because Russian post offices s*ck and always have been unreliable.
does Bsdmag give any warranties the magazines will be delivered properly? at first glance the Bsdmag seems to be interesting and catchy, and i'm planning to subscribe for its printed 4 issues/year for 39.99$. it is a good price for a good zines i guess.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 21, 2009)

If delivery is a concern, subscribe to the PDF?


----------



## cipher (Aug 21, 2009)

placed an order for the paper version a couple of weeks ago and I ordered the current issue as start issue, but i haven't received it yet. 
I've sent several emails to the subscription address, but not even a reply.


----------



## varnie (Aug 21, 2009)

i feel a kind of nostalgia for "old-school" printed magazines.. it is an impressive feeling and i cannot stand it longer.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 21, 2009)

Print it out on glossy paper ..


----------

